# What does local LE use?



## TiAgM3 (Oct 6, 2008)

Hello,

Anyone know what brand/type of ammo they use? HST? Speer GDs? I'm in King County.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

According to their GOM ammunition guidelines...

On-duty deputies shall carry:

Department issued ammunition for handguns, shotguns, and rifles.

*Handguns* - Federal HST Ammunition

*Rifle* - 223 Rem. 55 gr. Federal Boat Tail Hollow Point

*Shotgun* - 00B Federal Premium Buck Shot 9 Pellets - Slug Federal 1 oz.

General Orders Manual


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

TiAgM3 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Anyone know what brand/type of ammo they use? HST? Speer GDs? I'm in King County.


King county where?


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

TOF said:


> King county where?


It's in the Washington sub-forum. :smt023:numbchuck:

-Jeff-:watching:


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

BeefyBeefo said:


> It's in the Washington sub-forum. :smt023:numbchuck:
> 
> -Jeff-:watching:


Thanks Jeff, my error. I should have looked before opening the page.

:smt1099


----------



## TiAgM3 (Oct 6, 2008)

unpecador said:


> According to their GOM ammunition guidelines...
> 
> On-duty deputies shall carry:
> 
> ...


Excellent! Thank you for the quick response.


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

Just ask him next time you get pulled over. :anim_lol:


----------



## sully (Sep 17, 2011)

In Whatcom County we carry Gold Dot (180 gr. .40 cal.)--


----------



## redfred (Oct 18, 2012)

Greetings,

I checked with both Seattle PD and King County. They both issue Speer Gold Dot Ammo. The 45acp is the 230 grain.
Fred


----------

